# Datei speichern -> Pfad erstellen?



## Happyman0815 (7. Dez 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte eine Datei auf die Festplatte speichern. Im Programm wird immer ein Pfad als Zieladresse mitgegeben. Die Methode zum speichern der Datei sieht wie folgt aus:


```
String ziel= "C:/testorder1/testordner2/testordner3/Datei.dat";
FileOutputStream file = new FileOutputStream(ziel);
InputStream fin = dat.getBinaryStream(1);  
		int c;
		byte[] buffer=new byte[1000];
		while ((c = fin.read(buffer)) != -1){
			file.write(buffer,0,c);
		}
		file.close();
		fin.close();
```

Nun meine Frage:
Es kommt vor, dass die Ordnerstruktur noch nicht vorhanden ist. 

Quasi: Die Ordner testorder1, testordner2 und testordner3 existieren nicht. In diesesm Fall wird eine Exception geworfen:
=>_ java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:/testorder1/testordner2/testordner3/Datei.dat (Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden)_


Wie schaffe ich es, dass er keine Fehlermeldung ausgibt, sondern die Ordnerstruktur erstellt?


Gruß
Happy


----------



## Wildcard (7. Dez 2009)

Prüfen ob der Parent existiert, wenn nicht, dann mkdirs() aufrufen


----------

